

Test your knowledge of Syria - williamle8300
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/09/06/world/middleeast/syria-quiz.html?smid=fb-nytimes&WT.z_sma=WO_SNQ_20130909

======
cafard
7/12.

I'm not sure what the point is of the photo id.

------
ianstallings
This is more about knowledge of the current conflict. I got one wrong but I
did learn something - I didn't know most refugees were in fact going to
Jordan. I thought they were heading north to Turkey.

